# TRied out the Peavey Butcher



## Sepultorture (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll start off by saying the Butcher lives up to it's name, it butchers tone like crazy

i tried this on the peavey XXX cab, and it sounded like muffled farts, i brought the presence up the bass and PUNCH down and it was still farty. so hey i'm thinking it's the cab, and i would be wrong, tried it out on an orange cab, slightly better, but still farty, there's no middle ground, there's either no low end and shrill or it's fart city. moved onto a Krank cab, then a mesa recto AND stiletto. and it was pure fucking farts. for an amp that costs more than a 6505 i was hoping for SOMETHING out of this.

so i thought, maybe i'm having a bad tone day (yeah right but it can happen). plug a 6505 head into the XXX cab it's sitting on, wonderful and chunky and good note definition, move onto the Krank cab, still don't like Krank. then the Orange and then the Mesa's and it was all varying degrees of fucking awesome, and i still prefer the Orange cab to everything else, nice and tight.

so a head i was hoping would be an interesting trip down brutal lane turned into a trip down brutal disappointment lane. buddy even tried explaining that it was EL34 loaded, as if that would make it sound like pure shit. i dunno if it was a lemon but it already left a bad taste in my mouth.

hopefully someone has a better time with this head


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm guessing you're talking about a new Butcher. Does anyone know if the new ones are identical to the original Butcher amps? 

I remember the original being very Marshall-like, something along the lines of a modded JCM.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm guessing you're talking about a new Butcher. Does anyone know if the new ones are identical to the original Butcher amps?
> 
> I remember the original being very Marshall-like, something along the lines of a modded JCM.



yes the new model, definitely wasn't impressed, never tried the classic butcher's, and a modded JCM tone would have been a god send compared to the shit flying out of those speakers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a feeling you got a dud, but to be honest, there has to be a reason that you don't really see any of them around.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a feeling you got a dud, but to be honest, there has to be a reason that you don't really see any of them around.



i hope it was a dud, cus it was truly that bad

even the guy you set it up, and i checked everything when he hooked it up, he even had this look on his face like 'what the fuck is that", the sound was that terrible


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 27, 2010)

First off..it's has nothing to do with the original Butcher, it's the redressed JSX50.

Secondly it's NOT a metal amp. It's supposed to be a more vintage rock kind of thing. Why it has the name Butcher, and why Peavey describes it like they do, I have no clue. Lots of people think the Butcher is a new high gain (see metal) offering, and Peavey doesn't bother to correct it.

Last, I've never heard a good clip of it. Everything I hear is muffled and not all that great.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 27, 2010)

I have one of the old butcher amps, and it is pretty similar to a marshall jcm. It is actually a pretty cool amp.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 27, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> First off..it's has nothing to do with the original Butcher, it's the redressed JSX50.
> 
> Secondly it's NOT a metal amp. It's supposed to be a more vintage rock kind of thing. Why it has the name Butcher, and why Peavey describes it like they do, I have no clue. Lots of people think the Butcher is a new high gain (see metal) offering, and Peavey doesn't bother to correct it.
> 
> Last, I've never heard a good clip of it. Everything I hear is muffled and not all that great.



The JSX is totally metal/high gain though, I'm confused


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 27, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> The JSX is totally metal/high gain though, I'm confused



Except the supposed JSX50 was a reduced gain 2 channel version of the JSX, which despite the name, doesn't sound like the original JSX at all. Satch was trying out a low wattage amp and had it released as the JSX50 prior to jumping ship to Marshall. 

I'm still set on trying one out. I'm not really convinced with clips and would rather listen to an amp literally in front of me before I make up my mind.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 27, 2010)

I also had the original and yes it was very JCM 800 ish, it took a boost to get it to metal levels of gain.
It also took a bit of volume to get to the sweet spot.

The tone on that Peavey demo vid was good, the one where they try out all of the metal amps one after the other.
If it was that bad it must be something wrong, try another one if you see it.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 27, 2010)

wish i could, there are no Peavey dealers in my area and Steve's music in Toronto is the only location that stocks a good variety of their heads and cabs.

as for it being a rock amp, even that would have been decent. except all i got was muffled farts out of it. there's either something wrong with that amp head, or Peavey dropped the ball


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 27, 2010)

oh man i thought you were talking about the original. i don't know about the new model but the old one is a great amp. ive had two and im sure ill buy another at some point.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you try different guitars with it?


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 27, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Did you try different guitars with it?



ESP Steph Carpenter with EMG's

and my Apex 2 with BKP C-Pig


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 27, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> ESP Steph Carpenter with EMG's
> 
> and my Apex 2 with BKP C-Pig


 How can something sound that bad with those beasts? Especially from Peavey? I think it's just a bad one.


----------



## Inazone (Dec 27, 2010)

I find that choice of cab (XXX) to be weird. Peavey is one of those manufacturers whose amp/cab combos are pretty dead on, and a Butcher doesn't strike me as having much of anything in common with the XXX. Maybe a Windsor cab, and even that's a stretch.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 27, 2010)

Inazone said:


> I find that choice of cab (XXX) to be weird. Peavey is one of those manufacturers whose amp/cab combos are pretty dead on, and a Butcher doesn't strike me as having much of anything in common with the XXX. Maybe a Windsor cab, and even that's a stretch.



the XXX cab was just sitting there with the Butcher already on it, they have a JSX cab and a 3120 cab also, doesn't mean anything that's just what was there and in the show room at the time


----------



## blackrobedone (Dec 28, 2010)

A used Butcher is about $300 tops. I was shocked to see them try to sell this for over a grand. It should be the price of a Windsor.


----------



## Inazone (Dec 28, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> the XXX cab was just sitting there with the Butcher already on it, they have a JSX cab and a 3120 cab also, doesn't mean anything that's just what was there and in the show room at the time



Yeah, I get that. My point is that it if there is an actual Butcher cab, it'd probably sound a LOT different.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 28, 2010)

blackrobedone said:


> A used Butcher is about $300 tops. I was shocked to see them try to sell this for over a grand. It should be the price of a Windsor.



Pssst...see above posts


----------



## Bevo (Dec 28, 2010)

Check out Cosmo in Richmond Hill, they carry Peavey and may have one.
They also have the sound room so you can crank it a bit.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 28, 2010)

Bevo said:


> Check out Cosmo in Richmond Hill, they carry Peavey and may have one.
> They also have the sound room so you can crank it a bit.



i was there the same day but earlier and boxing day shoppers gutted the guitar department

there wasn't much to jam on but a few combos


----------



## Bevo (Dec 29, 2010)

I stopped by today to get some guitar strings, the place was still nuts and not much left to play.
the guy said he will have new amps on the floor in another week or so.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried out this exact amp and had the exact same problem. I used a ltd ec-1000, Sc-607 and a Jem and was appalled with the disgusting flappy sound. I tried it through every cab i could find from a marshall 2x12 to a mesa cab and still felt the need to spit on it. The store was selling it for $2100 AUS, $500 more than they were selling a 6505. Im utterly confused how this crap is still for sale and not in the trash.


----------



## op1e (Dec 31, 2010)

Why did they add midi to this amp and not the 6534 or 3120? I just dont get it. Metal players have more need for midi functionality than rock guys who just throw some pedals in front, or plug straight in.


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 31, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> I'll start off by saying the Butcher lives up to it's name, it butchers tone like crazy
> 
> i tried this on the peavey XXX cab, and it sounded like muffled farts, i brought the presence up the bass and PUNCH down and it was still farty. so hey i'm thinking it's the cab, and i would be wrong, tried it out on an orange cab, slightly better, but still farty, there's no middle ground, there's either no low end and shrill or it's fart city. moved onto a Krank cab, then a mesa recto AND stiletto. and it was pure fucking farts. for an amp that costs more than a 6505 i was hoping for SOMETHING out of this.
> 
> ...


 
Well you've established that it sounds like crap and the 6505 sounds great so then buy a 6505.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 31, 2010)

Eric Christian said:


> Well you've established that it sounds like crap and the 6505 sounds great so then buy a 6505.



oh i am, the 6505 is and has been my next planned purchase for a few months now, just saw this in store and had an itch to try it out, and was let down, BIG TIME


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 31, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> oh i am, the 6505 is and has been my next planned purchase for a few months now, just saw this in store and had an itch to try it out, and was let down, BIG TIME


 
I've had several Marshall tube heads and a VHT tube head and my 6505+ blows them all away. The tone is simply incredible. The only thing that sounded this good to me was a Krankenstien Plus. After hearing a friends older 5150 I saved up and got the 6505+ cause I couldn't find a used 5150 anywhere.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 1, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I've had several Marshall tube heads and a VHT tube head and my 6505+ blows them all away. The tone is simply incredible. The only thing that sounded this good to me was a Krankenstien Plus. After hearing a friends older 5150 I saved up and got the 6505+ cause I couldn't find a used 5150 anywhere.



i know your journey quite well mate, had marshall, vht, mesa, a SS peavey head. wish i tried the 6505 back when i moved back here the first time


----------



## lilpendragon (Feb 13, 2011)

That's really ashame. I've got the original Butcher and it's amazing. It's like a modded JCM 800 without the sticker price. It does well with most boost pedals if you aim to use it for metal. It gets a good Celtic Frost tone. Damn thing could probably be tossed off a building and be fine with the way it's built.
.

Although I would not bother comparing it to high gain amps like the 6505 since the Butcher is frankly not a high gain amp.


----------

